# Auction find ?



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I recently bought a rod and reel combo at an auction. It is a Wright & McGill 6' sweetheart rod with a Abu 5000c Ambassadeur reel. It has what appears to be old braid on it. It's been many years since I've used a baitcaster but I liked both rod and reel. Any info on them is appreciated. Is it a well matched combo? What line would work best? Ect. I only paid $12 for it, didn't think I could lose for that.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Abu 5000C. The C designates it uses ball bearings for the spool instead of bushings like the classic 5000. Being a 5000, it has 3.8:1 gears whereas the 5500 models had 4.7:1. Very good and superbly built reels. They last decades.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

tincanary said:


> Abu 5000C. The C designates it uses ball bearings for the spool instead of bushings like the classic 5000. Being a 5000, it has 3.8:1 gears whereas the 5500 models had 4.7:1. Very good and superbly built reels. They last decades.


Thanks for that info. I didn't know any of that. I haven't used it yet, just messed around but it feels very smooth. Any suggestion on line? The line that's on it needs to be replaced.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

You'd be plenty good with 10lb or 12lb mono. I'd also suggest servicing that reel since the old grease and oil is probably nasty by now. You can also upgrade the drag to Carbontex to smooth it out even more. That's the small block Chevy of fishing reels.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

tincanary said:


> You'd be plenty good with 10lb or 12lb mono. I'd also suggest servicing that reel since the old grease and oil is probably nasty by now. You can also upgrade the drag to Carbontex to smooth it out even more. That's the small block Chevy of fishing reels.


Thanks for replying, appreciate it.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Justin said:


> Thanks for replying, appreciate it.


You're welcome. Just don't expect it to be buttery smooth or a great caster until it's gone through first. God knows how long that reel was sitting on a shelf. They really fly once serviced.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

tincanary said:


> You're welcome. Just don't expect it to be buttery smooth or a great caster until it's gone through first. God knows how long that reel was sitting on a shelf. They really fly once serviced.


Yeah I won't . It does look like new though.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Give it to tincanary for tuning up and you will be delighted with the results.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

frenchriver1 said:


> Give it to tincanary for tuning up and you will be delighted with the results.


Thanks for the kind words.

My typical procedure on the older 5000 reels; disassemble, degrease, polish friction points like the idler gear post, worm gear end, spool shaft ends, and brake drum. Flush the bearings in acetone and hit them with a high speed oil, install carbon fiber drag washers and hit them with some drag grease, oil the worm gear and idler gear, then grease the clutch plate assembly, main gear, and pinion gear. I also polish the frame, those chrome frames are beauties when they shine.

Here's a 1977 4500C I did for a guy in Texas last year. It was his grandfather's reel that was fished in saltwater its entire life. It wouldn't even crank when I first received it. The frame had a fair amount of salt corrosion as did the bearing cups. I ended up soaking it all in vinegar since it neutralizes salt and removes it quickly and easily. The rest I had to use a Dremel and some blue jeweler's rouge to get out the surface rust on the frame. It took some elbow grease and needed a new set of spool bearings, but it works better than new now.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

What is your usual turn around time ?


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

6667supersport said:


> What is your usual turn around time ?


I'm about 3 weeks out right now, assuming the mail is running smoothly.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

PM me your address and I will send you the shimano curado 201DHSV and my two ABU Revo toro's. All three are in serious need of some love.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I just got my reel back from Tincanary. It turned out fantastic! It looks and feels almost too good to use. First reel I've owned that I'm worried about fingerprints and it is a fingerprint magnet. Like a fine auto, black and chrome. I would highly recommend his work.


----------

